
Disqus' newly enforced free ads are breaking HTTPS everywhere - nickjj
https://twitter.com/nickjanetakis/status/940610279775391746
======
nickjj
For reference, if you are using an ad-blocker like uBlock origin you won't see
your site as being insecure because the ad is blocked. You'll have to disable
it.

I would give you an example URL where it happens but I don't want this post to
come off as self promotion. If you really care to look, my blog is listed in
my profile.

~~~
KajMagnus
I went to your blog: [https://nickjanetakis.com/blog/docker-swarm-vs-
kubernetes-wh...](https://nickjanetakis.com/blog/docker-swarm-vs-kubernetes-
which-one-should-you-learn), with Chrome 63 and Firefox 57, but no adds are
shown to me :-/ I'm on Linux. What can I do to see the ads? I haven't
installed AdBlock or sth like that.

(If you've been thinking about switching to an open-source alternative without
ads or tracking, have a look at EffectiveDiscussions, demo:
[https://www.kajmagnus.blog/new-embedded-
comments](https://www.kajmagnus.blog/new-embedded-comments). (I'm developing
it.) There's hosting too: [https://www.effectivediscussions.org/blog-
comments](https://www.effectivediscussions.org/blog-comments). Also in the
following topic about Disqus getting acquired, there's a list of alternatives:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15851385](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15851385).
)

~~~
nickjj
Since then I upgraded my account to the basic plan which disables ads. There's
a nearly hidden pricing option that allows you to enable it for free on sites
that get less than 50,000 daily page views and are non-commercial.

A disqus engineer recommended I do that on Twitter.

Thanks for all of the links. I will check them out. Good luck with your
comment service.

~~~
KajMagnus
Interesting, good to know (for those who use Disqus). Up to 50 000 views is a
lot I think.

